# SLOW CRANK



## Nissan1981 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 97 nissian max when i go to start my car it gives me real slow starts. i went to the autozone the batt and altern test good and the starter is less than a 1 1/2 old so what do i test next????????????


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nissan1981 said:


> I have a 97 nissian max when i go to start my car it gives me real slow starts. i went to the autozone the batt and altern test good and the starter is less than a 1 1/2 old so what do i test next????????????


check all your connections. and it may be the selenoid on the starter going bad. because if the starter itself was bad it would be clicking, just get a new starter cuz it obviously comes with a new selenoid. i guarentee if you change the starter it will fix the problem


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could also try checking all your ground cables under the hood and make sure theyre clean and making good contact with the chassis.


----------



## Nissan1981 (Jul 4, 2009)

thats what it was the starter


----------

